# Rambo Mongolian Burner



## Tony (27/2/06)

I ordered this from G&G.

A big thumbs up for service, took 3 days from the phone call to get half way across the country.

Cost me a grand total of $75 including the postage and all the fittings and tap.

She is 130 000 BTU's and it pumps out some serious flame for a low preasure burner.

Cant wait to get this under the boiler on the weekend.

cheers


----------



## Hopeye (27/2/06)

Hi Tony,

When I bought my burner from Gameco in Sydney, I originally wanted to get this one, but, the bloke in the shop mentioned boilover and all those nice little pin holes. I opted for the other Rambo wok burner which he recommended. Not quite the grunt of the one you got, but, heaps easier to clean.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Kai (27/2/06)

Hey Tony,

I'm not completely up on my burners, but that looks like one people have complained throws up a lot of soot at low flame. I will be very interested to hear your impressions as I think it's a mighty fine looking burner.


----------



## vlbaby (27/2/06)

I have the same burner tony. It definately gets the wort boiling fast, and with none of the noise that nasa owners seem to report. However there is one shortfall, and that is the burner has a sooty flame at low flame. I have learned to live with it now because the soot hoses off the kettle easy as anyway.

The pins hole thing that hopeye refers to, I assume must be the small pockets of concentrated heat that the burner gives off from each jet. In reality this doesnt really occur. If you leave enough distance ( about 80-100mm) between the burner and the kettle, the flames all melt into one nice even flame. 

have fun.

dont burn your eyebrows off ok.  


vl.


----------



## Tony (27/2/06)

i do agree, boiloverw would be a wory but i biol in a 68 liter keg and have heaps of headspace for a 45 to 50 lite batch.

I also have a SS ring welded onto the bottom of it to hold it up off the ground and give clearance for boilers so it will deflect any hops or froth in the case that i do get a boil over.

I currently use one of the common 3 ring burners form most camping stores and it just doesnt cut the mustard. So i dont see this baby getting cut back to a very low flame but we will see, it gertanly cranks out some heat, i fired it up today after i plumbed it all up and i ahd to stand back when i opened that tap all the way.

I think i already singed my eyebrowes :super: 

I love it.

And yeah, almost no noise. Ny keg is all old and crappy on the outside anyway so a bit of soot wont kill me 

cheers


----------



## vlbaby (27/2/06)

I fogot to say also, you'll need a good flow of air around the burner in order for it to burn properly. This is because the air mixes directly at the flame jets unlike a nasa burner which mixes outside near the control valve. 
If you sit your new mongolian under the kettle in the way you have with your old burner , you will most certainly starve it for air and it will splutter and soot up even at high flame.
I used to sit by kettle on the ground like you, but i sat it on top of three bricks at 90degree to the kettle. That way I could get enough air in through the side to allow to burner to operate reasonably efficiently. The better solution however is the sit the burner on some kind of stand that allows the air to enter from underneath.
Probably you'll need to experiment a bit.


cheers

vlbaby.


----------



## Darren (27/2/06)

Tony,
I have had one of those Mongolians for years. They do throw a bit of soot at low flame. 60 litre batches and you will be able to adjust it no probs. They are certainly too big for a 30 litre batch.

cheers
Darren


----------



## vlbaby (27/2/06)

I wouldn't worry about boilovers either. Nothing puts the flame out on these barstards.


----------



## Tony (28/2/06)

My boiler is on bricks mate, they are hard to see but they are there 

Thanks for the advice folks

cheers


----------



## jagerbrau (6/3/06)

i read some where that you only got the soot only when you tried to control the gas flow. it usually is a fuel air prob if getting sooting.

what is the gas consumption like with it on a standard pressure reg. have though of one of this to get to boil then some thing else to hold there. all to save on some gas. or is it just more things to play with


----------



## jimmysuperlative (6/3/06)

what is the speed of these burners ...in real terms?

I mean how long to go from tap/room temp to boiling?

... 30L in 20 mins? 60L in 30 mins? 

They seem to be in front in terms of ease of use?


----------



## Darren (6/3/06)

jimmysuperlative said:


> what is the speed of these burners ...in real terms?
> 
> I mean how long to go from tap/room temp to boiling?
> 
> ...




65 litres, 25 mins. Keep a rolling boil at 1/4 on.

cheers
Darren


----------



## jimmysuperlative (6/3/06)

Darren said:


> jimmysuperlative said:
> 
> 
> > what is the speed of these burners ...in real terms?
> ...




wahoo buckeroo ...that's unreal :super: 

...anyone else get similar results?


----------



## Darren (6/3/06)

I do start my boil as the first runnings are coming. By the time the sparge is finished shes nearly boiling.

cheers
Darren


----------



## Asher (6/3/06)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...33&hl=mongolian

Check out some more mongolian info here

Asher for now


----------



## jimmysuperlative (6/3/06)

Asher, are you still using mongolians in your setup?


----------



## Asher (7/3/06)

Yep - Still using them.

Built in pilot flame is a real bonus. I have my HLT connected to a solenoid valve to maintain temp when HERMing

My 50litre HLT can go from 20deg to 80deg in about 25 mins with only 6 of the jets working. I get very little soot. none on the sides of the keg at least & what is there is self cleaning when on high heat....

Boiler only has 4 jets connected.

see pics on my previous link

Asher for now.


----------

